

Web 2.0 Summit Mark Zuckerberg - bosshog
http://blogs.guardian.co.uk/technology/2007/10/17/web_20_summit_mark_zuckerberg_facebook.html

======
rms
_Questions from the floor: We have lobbied Facebook to let us export data from
your system. That really gets to the essence of a closed platform. Who owns
the data? "It's the user's data. We want to get there, that's the goal. If you
look at where we've gone in four years, from just one college letting people
share a very limited amount of information... we want to get there. It's a
flaw in the system now and we want to get it out as soon as we can. I don't
know how long it's going to take."_

~~~
bootload
_"... We have lobbied Facebook to let us export data from your system. That
really gets to the essence of a closed platform. Who owns the data? ..."_

Good point, right to the heart of the matter rms: Who owns you? ~
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/376876671/comment72157...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/376876671/comment72157594515044739/)

------
Pete700
That sounds very similar to the conversation he had with Michael Arrington at
TechCrunch40 (which was also at The Palace).

